# Changing Sale Thread Title



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 31, 2017)

You used to be able to change the title of your sales thread. I realized after I re-wrote and saved everything that the title did not change and that all I could change was the post title. I saw some old threads about this problem but nothing new. Is there now a way to change a sale thread title now? Thanks!


----------



## Dawn (Feb 1, 2017)

Makeup Emporium said:


> You used to be able to change the title of your sales thread. I realized after I re-wrote and saved everything that the title did not change and that all I could change was the post title. I saw some old threads about this problem but nothing new. Is there now a way to change a sale thread title now? Thanks!



Unfortunately, that isn't an option with Vbulletin.  Please pm me the link to your thread and what you'd like the title to say, and I'll fix it for you.  This goes for anyone else that needs a title change as well.  Thanks!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Feb 1, 2017)

Dawn said:


> Unfortunately, that isn't an option with Vbulletin.  Please pm me the link to your thread and what you'd like the title to say, and I'll fix it for you.  This goes for anyone else that needs a title change as well.  Thanks!



Thanks so much. Here is my thread...RARE MAC!! Glitters, Brushes (162,236,246,279,306 etc.), Diana Ross, Barbie, Hello Kitty, Pro Longwear, Rocky Horror, Spiced Choc etc.

I'd just like it to read "Huge MAC Clearout - Price start at only $5!"

Thanks Dawn!


----------



## Dawn (Feb 1, 2017)

Makeup Emporium said:


> Thanks so much. Here is my thread...RARE MAC!! Glitters, Brushes (162,236,246,279,306 etc.), Diana Ross, Barbie, Hello Kitty, Pro Longwear, Rocky Horror, Spiced Choc etc.
> 
> I'd just like it to read "Huge MAC Clearout - Price start at only $5!"
> 
> Thanks Dawn!



All fixed!  Feel free to PM me next time you need it changed.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Feb 1, 2017)

Dawn said:


> All fixed!  Feel free to PM me next time you need it changed.



Thanks so much for your help!


----------

